# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Blood pressure and ostarine

## big_V

Hey guys , just wondering if anyone has had any problems with high blood pressure with ostarine?
Recently at doctors I was told my blood pressure is slightly high but she said it was probably because of stress so just wondering if it could be related though to the ostarine? 
Thanks

----------


## SouthernS

Somewhat. It is not nearly as pronounced in SARMs as it is in traditional AS. This is because the BP rise you see in traditional AS is due to estrogen levels rising, and as estrogen levels builds in the body, the levels of water and salt retention will typically elevate as well (causing the BP increase). Ostarine produces less of an estrogen increase, so what your doctor observed is likely related. If you run a quick hormone lab you could tell if you need to address estrogen levels or simply add some garlic to your diet.

----------


## big_V

Thanks for that, 

I think, like I said, it was very minor~ so minor that the doctor was happy to warrant it to a 'slight amount of stress' so I'm not too concerned, 

I am visiting again in about a week and will have my pressure taken again (although I am not going for that reason). If it is an alarming pressure I will get it checked out.

----------


## bobtail

I'm under treatment for HBP so I monitor closely. The liquid Ostarine jacks up my BP considerably but it's transient. Usually last a couple of hours so I time it with my HBP medication which brings it back under control. The tabs seem to have no effect at all.
I would think more than the compound, other factors come into play. Age, race, weight, etc. Big guys, even if it's all muscle, have to be careful. I have a buddy that's a pro and he monitors constantly in the offseason. Of course, he's on AAS, too.

----------


## SouthernS

My BP elevates slightly at the DR's just from being at the DR's  :Smilie:

----------


## bobtail

> My BP elevates slightly at the DR's just from being at the DR's


Honest to God they call that "White Coat Hypertension". My wife reacts the same way!

----------


## bobtail

I wanted to update this thread with a recent experience. I scored 2 bottles of Ostanish, which is supposed to be 20mg caps of Ostarine. I took one yesterday and within an hour, my blood pressure shot up very high. Scary high actually. Luckily I had some beta blockers and got it back under control. It was probably elevated for 2 hours before the beta blocker kicked in.
What's odd is that my other supplier, who has since gone out of business, had 20mg caps and they did not have this affect at all. However, the Ostanish raised the BP within 30 minutes.
I have some LGD and some Ostarine coming from a reputable supplier on this board. I'll keep you guys posted.
Also, does anybody know of some supps and dosages to reduce blood pressure?

----------


## SouthernS

I used garlic (Garlique brand) with great success some years ago. I took two a day and it leveled out within 2-3 days. My BP was borderline and this alone got it under control until I dropped a little more weight and lowered my stress level. Still odd that BP would spike that quickly, it would not be estrogen related with that quick of a spike. One has to wonder about the filler/binder. I know one source puts some of their products in ethyl acetate, but that is a liquid.

----------

